# Before, an after the make over



## lionhead (Dec 2, 2008)

This tank has be setup for several years, redone it about 5 weeks ago. Picture is before, the others are after...the red lotus in the first pix, front left, is now the lotus back right. I cut at least 6 lilly pads ever week when I do my water change...an it looks like it's time to do some thinning....75 gallon, home to 8 Blue Diamond Discus.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Beautiful. Very well done and I love your fish. Blue Diamonds are some of my favorites.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Stunning. Looks awesome. Are those bleeding heart tetras you have in there?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Every time I see your Discus I wanna set up a large tank and get Discus too; they're just soooo awesome.

Tank looks great! Love how your Tiger Lotus developed there!!!!


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

stunning tank! [applause] "we're not worthy!"


----------

